
Facebook Timeline Going To Make It Easier For Hackers To Get Your Other Accounts - gzomartin
http://thecompiler.org/index.php/tutorials/information-security/218-facebook/152-facebooks-timeline-going-to-make-it-easier-for-hackers-to-get-your-other-online-accounts#.Tn-dUlnq33M.hackernews
======
skeletonjelly
So the point being made is that people shouldn't use passwords based on
significant events/dates in their life? I suppose you could say the same about
websites that ask for your mother's maiden name as a security question.

